
Ditching Event Platforms for the IndieWeb - jamietanna
https://www.jvt.me/posts/2019/11/14/ditch-event-platforms-indieweb/
======
ocdtrekkie
I haven't heard of Microformats. But sure enough, if I inspect Mastodon, I see
a little span class="h-card" around a tag. I guess I need to see a little more
practical usage before I rush out and update my HTML code everywhere, but I'm
bookmarking this, because this is the sort of simplicity I miss from my old
"just write some static HTML" days.

~~~
jamietanna
Thanks! It's been quite nice having more platforms using it, and it's a nice
mix between human-readable output and machine-readable markup.

I've found it useful because when I want to create an RSVP for an event, I can
parse the event's data automagically, and then generate an [iCalendar feed for
these RSVPs]([https://www.jvt.me/posts/2019/07/27/rsvp-
calendar/](https://www.jvt.me/posts/2019/07/27/rsvp-calendar/))

